# Need help with cheese names....



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey all....

We're going to serve cold sandwiches with a "Meathead" (plastic skull covered in shaved ham) and sliced cheese. We decided we would cut the cheese slices with the cookie cutters we have and give them a cute name that matches their shape and variety of cheese.

We came up with these two already:

Frankenstein's Muenster (Muenster cut as Frankie's head)
Pepper Jack-O-Lantern (Pepper Jack cut as pumpkin)

We need a third, more mainstream cheese Probably cheddar. And the other two cutters we have are a witch and a ghost.

Anybody have an idea for that third cheese name?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Swiss cheese? Then it could be a "Holey Ghost" 

Blanking on the cheddar with ghost/witch...


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

We need to get Dark Lord involved here he is the Uber Cheese Wheel king! Ill send a PM!

Melty


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I do like the "Unholy Ghost" idea, but we would like the 3rd cheese to be cheddar. We might go with that one if we can't get cheddar figured out.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

If we don't get sharp or mild cheddar, how about....

Psychic Medium Cheddar!


----------

